# Mike Dunleavy Sr. Has Joined Board of Directors



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Can anyone believe this??? Can he be preparing for his next job (AWAY from the Clippers)? Is the end of Dunleavy nearing … could our luck finally be changing? It can’t possibly get any worse. Please let this be the beginning of the end.

*Mike Dunleavy Sr. Has Joined Board of Directors *
________________________________________

October 15, 2009 08:30 AM Eastern Time

Stratus Media Group, Inc. Announces Mike Dunleavy Sr. Has Joined Board of Directors

Brings Diverse Sports and Business Experience to Board

SANTA BARBARA, Calif.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Stratus Media Group, Inc. (OTCBB:SMDI), a live entertainment company, announced today that Mike Dunleavy Sr., general manager and head coach of the Los Angeles Clippers basketball team, has joined the Board of Directors for the Company.

“Stratus has an exciting plan for continued worldwide growth within the live entertainment industry,” said Mike Dunleavy, Sr. “I am looking forward to being part of the board and helping to keep Stratus moving in a successful direction.”

Mike Dunleavy Sr. is the current head coach and general manager of the Los Angeles Clippers, and currently ranks ninth among active coaches on the all-time NBA victory list. Selected in the sixth round (99th pick overall) by Philadelphia in 1976, Dunleavy played 11 seasons in the NBA with career averages of 8.0 points and 3.9 assists in 438 games for Philadelphia (1976-78), Houston (1978-82), San Antonio (1982-83) and Milwaukee (1983-85, 1988-1990). He began his coaching career as head coach for the Los Angeles Lakers is 1990. He then went on to coaching the Portland Trail Blazers and under his guidance the team matched its second best victory total in Blazers history. Dunleavy earned the 1999 NBA Coach of the Year award. This season he coached his 1000th career game and won his 500th career game.

“We are pleased to add Mike to our board of directors,” said Paul Feller, President and Chairman of Stratus Media Group. “The Company is prepared to roll out its portfolio of live entertainment events and its Stratus Rewards VISA White card program and Mike’s input and experience will be very valuable in helping to guide Stratus Media Group in the years ahead as the Company grows.”

For more information on Stratus Media Group, Inc., go to www.stratusmediagroup.com or by telephone at (800) 594-7734.

About Stratus Media Group, Inc.

Incorporated in November of 1998, Santa Barbara based-Stratus Media Group is an owner, operator and marketer of live entertainment and sporting events. The company is primarily focused on internal growth and acquisitions within the live entertainment-related market -- including action sports, automotive shows, college sports, food events, motor sports, music concerts and festivals, running events, diversified media marketing, trade shows and expositions, and talent management. In addition, the company intends to expand its consumer rewards marketing and redemption activities through its Stratus Rewards Visa White Card -- providing exclusive redemption benefits to its cardholders in the form of VIP event access, luxury trips, private jet travel, luxury automobiles, high-end merchandise and other rewards for specified levels of use.


Contacts

Stratus Media Group, Inc.
Christine Kolenik
Public Relations and Media Marketing
805-884-9977
[email protected]

***** 

Stick a pin in the ideas I mentioned above. This little company is so very small and has an office down the street from my office and also Staples Center. Below is what I found on 'Hoovers':

Stratus Media Company Description
Stratus Media Group (formerly Pro Sports & Entertainment) provides marketing and management services for live entertainment and sporting events, including action sports, automotive shows, food events, motor sports and auto racing, music festivals, running events, and trade shows and expositions. It makes money through corporate sponsorships, television and broadcast fees, tickets, event merchandise, concessions, and consulting services. Specific events have included the Core Tour (action sports), the Freedom Bowl (college football), the Napa Jazz Festival, and the Long Beach Marathon (named for the California city, not the terrain). Stratus Media also offers talent representation services to athletes.

Company DescriptionHoover's coverage by Julie Krippel 
Stratus Media Group (formerly Pro Sports & Entertainment) provides marketing and management services for live entertainment and sporting...


Headquarters:
811 Wilshire Blvd., Ste. 1575
Los Angeles, CA 90017
United States


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Another thought ... maybe DTS is buying him out and he will invest his money in this upstart company, which will provide him with a tax write off?


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Could I Be On To Something?*

*Sterling Contemplates Firing Dunleavy *

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sterling Contemplates Firing Dunleavy



But there will be more this season. Maybe soon, too. One source plugged in to Clipperland insists owner Donald Sterling has already flirted seriously with the idea of dismissing Mike Dunleavy immediately, even though prized rookie Blake Griffin's debut has been put on hold because of his recent knee injury, and despite the fact that Dunleavy still is owed $5 million next season on top of this season's $5 million.



Doubts persist about Sterling's willingness to let Dunleavy go with that much money left on his contract, but attendance is flagging, and the offseason addition of John Lucas as an assistant coach appears to give Sterling an easy and inexpensive option for an interim replacement with NBA head-coaching experience.



You'll note that the Clippers began the week by losing by 28 points at home to the same New Orleans team whose consistent lack of competitive zeal so far this season -- Chris Paul aside -- helped get Scott canned so quickly.



One trusted source I consulted this week suggests Dunleavy could leave the bench and still retain his front-office gig, given that several of his recent roster moves -- drafting Eric Gordon, foisting Zach Randolph on Memphis for a nice chunk of cap space next summer and stealing Rasual Butler from the salary-dumping Hornets -- have been excellent. Instead of paying Dunleavy to leave, Sterling appears to have the option of keeping him as personnel chief, since Dunleavy and Lucas are longtime pals and presumably could coexist in a GM-coach relationship.



Yet another trusted source, however, says Dunleavy wouldn't accept serving as GM only, which further muddles the picture.


----------

